

Watermark.js: Watermarking for the browser - binjoi
https://github.com/brianium/watermarkjs

======
jaybibit
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544970)

------
amelius
Could we use the term "watermarking" for a process which near-invisibly marks
the image? We could use the term "branding" for the visual counterpart.

------
verelo
Nice approach.

I need to get JAWS out to confirm, but based on the resulting page source, I'm
pretty sure that when JS is disabled in the browser you might break the page
from an accessibility perspective by using this tool.

If this did degrade in a more elegant way, i think this would be a very
practical tool.

~~~
kuschku
And, it doesn’t even help much, as the actual image is still accessible to the
browser, unless executed on the server.

~~~
verelo
Yeah that was my other concern, but like all forms of DRM, it's pretty much
broken from the start so initially I didn't think it was worth pointing out.
I'm glad you did though.

It's an important and likely not obvious point to some people that as the
image is being modified in JS, the original image is locally accessible
regardless of the watermark if the viewer is even just a little tech savvy.
Might be good for getting credit on printed pages, but its certainly not a
complete solution.

~~~
kpil
Isn't it kind of obvious that if you want to modify something in the browser,
the browser must be able to load it?

There is no standard for "trusted" downloads yet, in the sense that everyone
except the user is "trusted" nowadays... I'm sure it will come though.

~~~
verelo
To you and me for sure, but a photographer who is not familiar with how JS is
executed, I would say its possible they might miss the issue and just focus on
the result.

